# Big raw incident here last night-not the dogs!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If this needs to be moved, mods move it. I put it here because it involves raw. Wasn't sure where it should go.

So the dogs had turkey and deer liver last night. Everybody ate their liver except Shadow and Aussie. I thought "well crap, I'll cut it and push it down em'". I took the knife out to the back deck, cut Shadow's into small pieces and all went well. I grabbed Aussie's chunk of liver and slice......Me more than the liver. I didn't say anything about it to Wayne, because it was enough that he would have freaked and made go get stitches at the ER. I don't handle my own blood/cuts well at all, so I just tried not think about it, put pressure on it while I quickly got out a band aid. Went back out on the deck, managed to give Aussie his liver. Back in the house, seeing I was bleeding through the band aid I was about to get another one for it, when here came the tunnel vision I was worried about. Thats all I remember. I came to on the floor with Wayne holding me in a sitting position, and Kirby screaming tears down his face saying "I thought you were dead"! Wayne said 

When I came to, my first thought was "dang it, I passed out". Wayne said "baby you were having a seizure!! You went out and slammed your head on the floor!!" (we have tile) He had Kirby calling 911 even. I sort of laughed a little and said "I'm fine, I promise" and held my finger up with the band aid and said "I saw my own blood and cut" LOL! 

Them Wayne wanted to know what the hell I was cutting to cause that. I lost all my color as well and that them going too. I probably do need two or three stitches in my finger, but that's a whole nother' pass out episode. HA Ha! My head is sorer today where I slammed it on the floor, then of course I keep bumping the end of my finger....... sigh. Wayne won't let me use a knife at all anymore. He made me promise. He sucked down about a pack of cigarettes right after too.

Whats crazy, is I have worked for vets for years, surgery is no problem. Gutting deer and digging through all the insides for the "goodies" is no problem. But damn, let me see my own blood......


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow that wasn't a good night! I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! That's crazy. I'm glad you are ok though (you must be since you were ok enough to post, right?). You can't stay away from knives forever though! Especially as a raw feeder! Next time you cut yourself (because it happens even when we are careful) go get someone, wrap it and sit down. 

Its all in your head. It amazes me that people can actually make themselves pass out. Its funny, I was a phlebotomist for a year and now the thought of doing it gives me heart palpitations lol. Or having blood drawn. I have had people pass out on me from drawing their blood. Did you know smelling salts often make people throw up? Yeah, no one told me that and I learned the hard way on the job. Lol

Just another crazy adventure, huh?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have also passed out from having blood drawn as well. I'm such a wimp. 

And yea, next time I will tell Wayne I cut myself. That would have made it a lot easier on him to know what happened, rather than fine one minute and out on the floor the next. But, Wayne isn't going to let me handle a knife again. He and Kirby really freaked out.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh that was scary, glad you a little better today but the sore head. No more knives for you!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a strange and scary experience! But I know what you mean about certain things medical-- for example, I do not mind needles/shots, or even deep cuts that I have gotten--- they don't freak me out.

But. Try to draw blood from the inside of my elbow and I lose it. In the past, I have passed out and was brought to with smelling salts, ugh (did not vomit, though, thankfully.)

Something about pulling blood from that pulsing vein, in such a tender place....freaks me right out. 

But...how are you gonna avoid knives with raw dogs?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> What a strange and scary experience! But I know what you mean about certain things medical-- for example, I do not mind needles/shots, or even deep cuts that I have gotten--- they don't freak me out.
> 
> But. Try to draw blood from the inside of my elbow and I lose it. In the past, I have passed out and was brought to with smelling salts, ugh (did not vomit, though, thankfully.)
> 
> ...


 I guess I will have to let Wayne do it when he's home. He usually gladly does it for me anyway, just because of my awkwardness with knives. I'm sure I will probably still do some when he isn't home and he just won't know, I'll just have to be very careful and aware of where my fingers are at all times.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Glad you are alright. Someone recently spooked me in pitch black night, and I dropped like a sack of potatoes! I actually was so spooked/startled/scared, that I passed out!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

You raw feeding people are crazy! All kidding aside, I hope you're OK today.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Yikes! Glad you're okay.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, I'm good today. Just a very sore finger and head. I'm actually afraid right now to even take the band aid off, cause' if I see it yet before it's had some time to heal I know I would go out again. Still too fresh so I'll look and change the band aid in a couple days. I want to put some neosporin ointment on it when I can.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

wow that is crazy! hope you are feeling better now, i can't imagine how stressed out they both must have been! how stressed out you must have been afterwards! it's funny he won't let you use a knife now though lol, can't avoid that forever! accidents happen, just glad you're okay!

I'm the same way about my blood, though.. I have no problem gutting an animal, stitching up an animal (which I've done multiple times), watching and helping a bull be dehorned even (which is disgusting), but I can't deal with human blood, even talking about it. as soon as i know it can happen to me I get tunnel vision and have to sit down for fear of passing out.

EDIT: Maybe you could get Wayne to change the bandaid for you? It's good for a wound to get some fresh air, helps it heal faster for some reason, so maybe he could take it off, change it, put the neosporin on it, and you could just not look at it until it's healed up??


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This scene makes me think of people passing out from the sight of their own blood ALL THE TIME. 

Niles is getting ready for a big date....and then things go horribly wrong. All because he is bleeding.....heehee.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

you can use poultry shears instead of a knife. i use it to cut up kidney, liver, anything gross and messy to cut up so i don't have to fight with it.

hope you're feeling better!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> This scene makes me think of people passing out from the sight of their own blood ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Niles is getting ready for a big date....and then things go horribly wrong. All because he is bleeding.....heehee.



OMG, I can relate! LOL! I shook my hand just like that and said " ow ow ow" real fast the whole time.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I too was going to suggest poultry or kitchen shears….

I know I make my husband nervous, he has seen me use knives and doesn’t think I use them right. And I have nicked myself a couple of times, luckily nothing serious *knock on wood*. 

Amazing how much even a small cut on your hand can be an inconvenience, since it will hurt every time you bump it….


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> you can use poultry shears instead of a knife. i use it to cut up kidney, liver, anything gross and messy to cut up so i don't have to fight with it.
> 
> hope you're feeling better!


Poultry shears are a good idea! Never thought of that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I use scissors all the time, give me a sharp knife and everytime a coconut, I'll cut or stab myself.
Please be really careful about your head NFD, I think you should really go and get it checked out, you don't want to mess around with a head injury.
Do you have a headache or anything? Sorry to carry on, but it doesn't take much of a bang, in the right place for it to be bad.
Please take care of yourself and don't be a toughie.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> I use scissors all the time, give me a sharp knife and everytime a coconut, I'll cut or stab myself.
> Please be really careful about your head NFD, I think you should really go and get it checked out, you don't want to mess around with a head injury.
> Do you have a headache or anything? Sorry to carry on, but it doesn't take much of a bang, in the right place for it to be bad.
> Please take care of yourself and don't be a toughie.


I know, head injuries can be really bad. I don't have a headache, it just feels like a bruise where I hit.

It was a good lump last night, but I stayed awake for almost two hours last night since you aren't supposed to go to sleep right after a head injury. I did promise last night that if I didn't feel right or developed a headache I would go to the ER. So far all is fine. Just a brused spot.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

OUCH my sister isn't that bad but she will pass out when blood is drawn, I am lucky, I can watch them put dye in my shoulder (like watch the exray machine thing as well as the needle intery and all that lol ) I like to be in the loop when it comes to situations (if I could have I would have wanted a mirror for my c-section haha) but I can totally understand.

I am so glad your ok, I would get someone to change the bandaid for ya, maybe put a eye cover on like you know people wear when they sleep, and hold it way out and have them change it, maybe have them clean it for you if they can so you don't get an infection.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> Oh my goodness! Glad you are alright. Someone recently spooked me in pitch black night, and I dropped like a sack of potatoes! I actually was so spooked/startled/scared, that I passed out!


:laugh: OMG that's so funny! thanks for making me laugh, I needed it.
Glad your ok Jenny, be more careful next time!


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad to know I'm not the only clumsy one with a knife, lol. Mr. Fundog gets so nervous when he sees me using knives.

Glad to hear you're okay, and that you did not end up with a more serious set of injuries. 

About a year ago my son hugged me too hard, and I lost my balance. I fell backward and hit my occipital ridge (that prominent bony ridge on the back of the head) on the nightstand. There was a flash of light, and I was dazed from the intense pain, but I did not lose consciousness. The back of my head was extremely tender, even to the touch, for over a month! I truly suspect I had a slight skull fracture, though I never went to the doctor or got an x-ray. I probl'y should have. As should you. (wink)


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just saw this hope your OK that's scary


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

My finger is still sore as crap, but today I HAVE to take off the band aid and let it air a little. I don't think it's as sore today so maybe I will keep from falling out again. Still a sore spot on my head also, but it's not as bad either. I don't think. Wimp wimp wimp. It's awful!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Fundog said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only clumsy one with a knife, lol. Mr. Fundog gets so nervous when he sees me using knives.
> 
> Glad to hear you're okay, and that you did not end up with a more serious set of injuries.
> 
> About a year ago my son hugged me too hard, and I lost my balance. I fell backward and hit my occipital ridge (that prominent bony ridge on the back of the head) on the nightstand. There was a flash of light, and I was dazed from the intense pain, but I did not lose consciousness. The back of my head was extremely tender, even to the touch, for over a month! I truly suspect I had a slight skull fracture, though I never went to the doctor or got an x-ray. I probl'y should have. As should you. (wink)



Sounds like your head slam was worse than mine. Glad you were OK too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OH wow! I am so glad you are alright!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad you didnt seriously hit your head while passing out!
i have only ever passed out once in my life-it was going to meet my boyfreinds aunt and uncle for the first time, dunno what happened just BOOM! passed out for no good reason-i was so embarressed, when i woke up everyone was standing round stareing at me and began laughing! i simply stood up appoligized and sat out in the car and waitied till my bf got done talking/ visting with them.


as for seeing my own blood-doesnt bother me, i have no problems getting my blood drawn-my biggest issue is getting a finger prick, yeh crazy i know!! i cannot STAND the fingers pricks, they cause me so much anxiety i will litterly vomit the night before i know im going to the docs and im going to get my fingers pricked!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I jump up and down with my eyes shut like a little kid whenever I have to get my finger pricked. The nurses always laugh, and I feel so stupid!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad your ok. I worry all the time I'm going to cute my finger. I don't like the sight of my own blood either it makes me light headed. At least I have never passed out thank the good lord. But I won't go get my blood checked because I don't want to... I know I know.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've seen grown men fall to the floor at the site of a needle so don't beat yourself up, glad your ok


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

wolfsnaps I was looking for that when I saw you posted it - funniest Frazier episode ever! My brother passes out like that at the sight of his own blood and believe me it's scary from the other side! He was being a smart aleck when we were young and hit himself in the forehead with the dull side of an axe. The cut wasn't bad but it bled like crazy and when he put his hand up to his face and saw the blood he passed out and I thought he was dead. Frank.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

lately ive been soooo accident prone, lucky for me i dont pass out or id just coma my way through life lol... was trying to split a sweet potato, and torqued the knife too much and jammed it into the side of my thumb... ive got some nerve damage, took about 3 weeks for the surface stuff to heal, inside stuff is still working on and its been about 6 weeks now, yesterday i hit the same thumb with a hammer, the kind with the bumpy sharp on the head... took a bit of skin off, cant bend it again lol... less than a month ago i was sharpening a large knife, forgot what i was doing and slipped, banged my thumb on the blade and split myself open, its not yet healed, and i wacked it every day multiple times for a couple weeks, every time id whack it, it would bleed all over again.. should have gotten stitches for both lol... theres many more those are just more recnt


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow I can't believe that happened! I'm glad your ok now. I have never in my life actually passed out, there have been times where I feel faint, but it never happens lol. I've seen people pass out and it is strange. Funny though how as a raw feeder your used to blood and gooey organs, but with your own blood you freak out, who would have thought? Lol

I don't use a knife when cutting up meat, I also have bad luck with knives. So I have now switched to the safer alternative of sharp kitchen scissors. Sometimes it takes more effort, but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

FurMom1089 said:


> lately ive been soooo accident prone, lucky for me i dont pass out or id just coma my way through life lol... was trying to split a sweet potato, and torqued the knife too much and jammed it into the side of my thumb... ive got some nerve damage, took about 3 weeks for the surface stuff to heal, inside stuff is still working on and its been about 6 weeks now, yesterday i hit the same thumb with a hammer, the kind with the bumpy sharp on the head... took a bit of skin off, cant bend it again lol... less than a month ago i was sharpening a large knife, forgot what i was doing and slipped, banged my thumb on the blade and split myself open, its not yet healed, and i wacked it every day multiple times for a couple weeks, every time id whack it, it would bleed all over again.. should have gotten stitches for both lol... theres many more those are just more recnt


LOL! Sounds like me! Last night Wayne cut a couple slabs of pork ribs for me. Wouldn't let me anywhere near the knife. That incident scared him really bad.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

FurMom1089 said:


> lately ive been soooo accident prone, lucky for me i dont pass out or id just coma my way through life lol... was trying to split a sweet potato, and torqued the knife too much and jammed it into the side of my thumb... ive got some nerve damage, took about 3 weeks for the surface stuff to heal, inside stuff is still working on and its been about 6 weeks now, yesterday i hit the same thumb with a hammer, the kind with the bumpy sharp on the head... took a bit of skin off, cant bend it again lol... less than a month ago i was sharpening a large knife, forgot what i was doing and slipped, banged my thumb on the blade and split myself open, its not yet healed, and i wacked it every day multiple times for a couple weeks, every time id whack it, it would bleed all over again.. should have gotten stitches for both lol... theres many more those are just more recnt


Wow maybe you should just cut it of then you wouldn't hurt it any more, just funnin ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Herzo said:


> Wow maybe you should just cut it of then you wouldn't hurt it any more, just funnin ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly what I was thinking. It seems to be in the way alot  Frank


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

lol atleast i havent hit my head on the top of the dutch door again... saw stars from that one... got whacked with the heavy latch... had an egg there for a few days before it bruised lol I could write a book for sure lol Every time i do my horses feet i whack myself with the rasp also... even if i wear gloves cause eventually i have to take em off to feel the edge, then i usually have to rasp just a little more, and there goes some skin.... im just used to it by now  I know im going to hurt myself, its just a matter of when and how bad


----------

